# 4 blade prop artistry



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

> just for you Tom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Want to buy a Hydro-Foil? [smiley=1-laugh.gif]

Is that a black Stearling or a 15T I see?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Most certainly not a 15T or 17T... they slide too much in a turn to carve such a tight loop... ;D Trust me I know!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

> > just for you Tom
> >
> >
> >
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's funny!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

> Most certainly not a 15T or 17T... they slide too much in a turn to carve such a tight loop...  ;D  Trust me I know!!!


Look at the second "C" and the tail on the "A". Slide out or not?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

lmao


----------

